# Prepping baby back ribs the night before. Good or bad?



## kennys223 (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased a couple racks of ribs and before I started I just wanted to know if prepping the ribs, taking out of the package and cleaning, the night before would be good or bad or if it would do anything to the meat like dry it out and what not? I won't be applying rub until the morning and smoking them until around noon. Just wanted to clean and prep tonight. Thoughts, opinions, or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Dec 30, 2013)

Why are you cleaning it? I've never done anything like that, I'd be interested in the reasoning


----------



## pigglywiggly (Dec 30, 2013)

If by clean you mean rinse and maybe remove the membrane then no, no issues. Anything else.... well, it depends, but there shouldnt be anything else.


----------



## kennys223 (Dec 30, 2013)

What I meant by cleaning was just taking it of the packaging and trimming, cutting, removing the membrane, etc., the night before. Just to make the morning easier for me and applying the rub.

Thanks PigglyWiggly.


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 30, 2013)

Just wondering why you would not go ahead and apply the rub tonight ? I always done that if possible to get the rub time to work its magic on the ribs , but it works the next morning too . Good Luck !


----------



## palladini (Dec 30, 2013)

I have marinated many ribs, removed the silver skin membrane, then marinaded them for 24 to 36 hours, took them out the day of the smoke, rinsed, dried them off with paper to

*Marinate*

¼ C Olive oil

1 Tsp Kosher Salt

½ Tsp Soy Sauce

Juice of one Lime or Lemon

¼  C Cider Vinegar

2 C Apple Juice

Mix it all together, pour over ribs, marinate for 24 to 36 hours

*Rub*

Honey (Glue)

2 ½ cups Brown sugar

1 TBSP Dijon Mustard

1 Tbsp Balsamic Vinegar

1 tbsp cinnamon

Take ribs out of marinade, rinse off and dry, apply Honey, rub it all over, then apply rub.  Wrap tightly in Plastic wrap, then place in fridge, smoke the next day.


----------

